# swappa.com - Buy and sell Android phones



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone ever used this? Is it legit?

Not trying to replace my TB, just wanna know for reference.
http://swappa.com/


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ya it's legit, I used it to sell two phones a few months ago, worked very well.


----------



## SnapJackelPop (Jun 10, 2011)

I sold my G2 for a pretty great price when I moved over to verizon and grabbed the thunderbolt. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys! This site sounded too good to be true. I mean a whole site for Android phones?  Have you guys tried buying phones from there?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are looking to buy, I would check out Craig's List. I have seen better prices there and you can negotiate.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sold my DX there, not bought anything from there though. Not afraid to, just haven't.


----------



## MikeyFlo (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought my thunderbolt there and.sold my incredible. I would definitely recommend it. My package didn't have a tracking number and the swappa staffed messaged me to let them know when I got the phone. Seems like they actually care.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought my thunderbolt and my brothers og Droid from swappa. I love it and highly recommend it!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I did think about Craigs list but from what everyone is saying it seems like this would definitely be the best place to go. The prices don't look to bad at all either! Off topic, would I be able to put my sim card into any other LTE phone? Including the bionic, vigor, and stratosphere?


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> I did think about Craigs list but from what everyone is saying it seems like this would definitely be the best place to go. The prices don't look to bad at all either! Off topic, would I be able to put my sim card into any other LTE phone? Including the bionic, vigor, and stratosphere?


Yes just make sure both devices are off when you swap Sims.

Try not to hijack threads


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"bagoffreedom said:


> Yes just make sure both devices are off when you swap Sims.
> 
> Try not to hijack threads


Thanks for the reply.

And I apologize but I did start this thread just FYI


----------

